# If you could revive your favorite composer..



## ZMaine (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello, just signed up to post this question that I've been thinking about for quite awhile.

If you could revive your favorite composer, who would it be and how would you introduce them to modern music?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2014)

Cage and I wouldn't have to.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

everyone must read "A Work of Art" by James Blish regarding this idea -
http://www.125books.com/move-other-bk?file=w++A+Work+of+Art+-+James+Blish.pdf


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm not sure that I know who my favourite composer is any more. 

However, let's just pretend that it is J S Bach, as he wouldn't be far away from the top. If he could be revived and the job was to prevent him from having a very quick cardiac arrest by too sudden an exposure to "modern music", I guess I would invite him to be brought slowly up to date by listening to a musical agenda something as follows(in order):

•	J Haydn - String Quartet No 63 "Sunrise"
•	Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro
•	Beethoven - Symphony No 3 "Eroica"
•	Schubert - String Quintet D 956
•	Schumann - Fantasy Op 17
•	Liszt - Piano Sonata in B minor
•	Wagner - Tristan un Isolde
•	Brahms - Symphony No 4
•	Tchaikovsky - Sleeping Beauty
•	Dvorak - Violin concerto
•	Debussy - La Mer
•	Sibelius - Symphony No 7
•	Stravinsky - Rite of Spring
•	Berg - Violin concerto
•	Strauss, Richard - Till Eulenspigels
•	Ravel - Daphnis et Chloe
•	Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra
•	Vaughan Williams - Lark Ascending
•	Shostakovich - Symphony No 5 
•	Walton - Viola Concerto

I'm not sure that he would need any more help after this. However, whether or not he would find all that much of interest is not something I would wish to speculate upon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2014)

ZMaine said:


> Hello, just signed up to post this question that I've been thinking about for quite awhile.
> 
> If you could revive your favorite composer, who would it be and how would you introduce them to modern music?


Must I do mouth-to-mouth, or inhabit a castle like Frankenstein? I suppose I could exhume body parts of various composers and see what kind of hybrid emerges...

Probably Beethoven and before introducing him to modern music (via my iPod) I'd get his ears fixed!


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I misunderstood the opening post and a gave a bogus answer. Sorry.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

I've always thought it would be utterly fascinating to see J. S. Bach's reaction to hearing one of his sublime sacred canatas through a pair of high-end headphones connected to some high-end headphone gear.


----------



## Mister Man (Feb 3, 2014)

I once heard that Beethoven would be a metalhead if he were alive today. I would like to test that theory.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Andolink said:


> I've always thought it would be utterly fascinating to see J. S. Bach's reaction to hearing one of his sublime sacred canatas through a pair of high-end headphones connected to some high-end headphone gear.


Instead of his own music, make that Le Sacre du Printemps, and it would be worth filming and putting up on youtube.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2014)

PetrB said:


> Instead of his own music, make that Le Sacre du Printemps, and it would be worth filming and putting up on youtube.


Oh the facial expressions I imagine! This idea would not just be good youtube - there's a movie in here somewhere. "Bach to the Future"


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> Probably Beethoven and before introducing him to modern music (via my iPod) I'd get his ears fixed!


MacLaut, MacLaut, ze i-pod und ze hearing apparatus hav stopped vorking!

--No, no, I'm introducing you to 4'33"...

:devil:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Beethoven if only to let him know what a huge impact he had on the history of music (as if he didn't already know). Then I'd put him to work composing that No. 10 symphony or concerto for laptop and orchestra or even Gosser Fuge or whatever.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd revive Persichetti and tell him to compose 4 or 5 new piano sonatas.
I would walk very gently; wouldn't want to accidentally wake Wagner up;
Had quite enough of him! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2014)

brianvds said:


> MacLaut, MacLaut, ze i-pod and ze hearing apparatus hav stopped vorking!
> 
> --No, no, I'm introducing you to 4'33"...
> 
> :devil:


Just as well...Cage isn't on my iPod!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> Probably Beethoven and before introducing him to modern music (via my iPod) I'd get his ears fixed!


Didn't Bill and Ted already do this?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

If I could revive my 'favorite' composer (who that is I dunno), (s)he would probably be highly annoyed.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Andolink said:


> I've always thought it would be utterly fascinating to see J. S. Bach's reaction to hearing one of his sublime sacred canatas through a pair of high-end headphones connected to some high-end headphone gear.


He'd probably think it was the work of the devil or some music being heard from heaven.

The main thing would be to introduce and familiarize a past composer to the technology and assure them the music and musicians do really exist even if they can't see them.

Of course you could always just show them scores that would be the easier way, and a way they may prefer being familiar with it.

Otherwise I'm sure they wouldn't need help/encouragement looking at music, most composers all had a curiosity to look at the work of others in their lifetime.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I think you need to revive someone who still might have had his best work in front of him
So Schubert could have finished a few of his..... Then wow what might he have done
Bruckner I might leave where he is


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I'd revive Persichetti and tell him to compose 4 or 5 new piano sonatas.
> I would walk very gently; wouldn't want to accidentally wake Wagner up;
> Had quite enough of him! :lol:


I understand, Monsieur HPowders, that you are somewhat 'taken' by this composer. On the basis of this enthusiasm alone, I will proceed shortly (within a few weeks) to explore the germ of your passion.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> I understand, Monsieur HPowders, that you are somewhat 'taken' by this composer. On the basis of this enthusiasm alone, I will proceed shortly (within a few weeks) to explore the germ of your passion.


I'll save you a lot of time. Go straight to the 9th piano sonata, only around 10 minutes long, but a wonderful piece.
Then I'll meet you at Persichetti's around the corner for some tiramisu and espresso.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Maybe I am wrong, but for some reason I cannot imagine my favorite composer fitting well and adjusting to our time. He was modern and progressive for the time he lived in, but for our own age and values he is decidedly anti-modern. Just imagine what reception something like Parsifal would receive now (if it was not already established as a work of genius in the past). Kitschy, stale, a work of a religious fanatic, sexist, un-PC, backwards - it would probably get all of those labels. So, while I would really love to meet and talk to the master, I would probably not want to revive him, if I had the means to do so. Let him rest with his ancestors and rejoice in the fruit of his work.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

A few years ago John Adams was Radio 3's This Weeks Composer. He actually participated in the five programmes. On one of them he said his interest in established classical music stopped at Haydn. This annoyed me somewhat as I thought the whole idea of being a classical composer was that you thought of yourself as part of a long tradition.

John Adams is still alive. So to comply with the terms of the thread I would like to kill him, revive him, then force him to listen to Beethoven thru Shostakovich.


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong (Dec 29, 2013)

david johnson said:


> everyone must read "A Work of Art" by James Blish regarding this idea -
> http://www.125books.com/move-other-bk?file=w++A+Work+of+Art+-+James+Blish.pdf


When I read the thread title, my immediate thought was of this story; thank you for finding it on-line (I know I would have had to dig for the title). I suspect that Blish got it right.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

ZMaine said:


> Hello, just signed up to post this question that I've been thinking about for quite awhile.
> 
> If you could revive your favorite composer, who would it be and how would you introduce them to modern music?


It'd have to be Mozart who'd, I think, get on just fine without any necessary introductions at all, from me or anyone else, and soon be 'correcting' today's 'modern music' then playing it 'backwards and sideways' whilst standing on his head and maybe playing a couple of games of chess 'on the side' to avoid it's all becoming too boring. I watched Amadeus recently so that's probably tainted my belief in his ability to transcend a couple of centuries without 'batting an eyelid'. Bach and Brahms, in particular, would be too grumpy when faced with modern music though the latter would be a good critic in particular (besides which wasn't his first really Beethoven's 10th before some 'scholar' used a scrappy movement in recent times to conjure a 'proper' 10th instead). However, having mentioned Beethoven, if Ludwig were to be revived in the same state he left the world I suspect he'd get on well with pretty much any pop music he faced as he'd not be able to hear the dross that much of it is imho ;-)


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Ukko said:


> If I could revive my 'favorite' composer (who that is I dunno), (s)he would probably be highly annoyed.


And, on the back of that, might just choose to kill you and then themselves so the revival would have all been for nought. Those 'in the ground' are safer there as 'thrash metal' is some way from even Russell's 'Lisztomania'.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> Must I do mouth-to-mouth, or inhabit a castle like Frankenstein? I suppose I could exhume body parts of various composers and see what kind of hybrid emerges...
> 
> Probably Beethoven and before introducing him to modern music (via my iPod) I'd get his ears fixed!


I'd leave the poor old soul's ears the way they were as he'd be safer that way and, as the wine is stronger now, I'd give him a few bottles to sooth the pain of anything so raucous that he managed to 'catch some of it' ... if 'catch some of it' makes 'thrash metal' sound like a deadly disease then apologies as I'm sure it's not a deadly one ;-)


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

What if my favorite composer is still alive...? Maybe classical music really is dead that it goes without saying that anyone's favorite composer is surely long dead, and further would need an introduction to this new, alien music.

(Okay, okay, my favorite classical composers are all dead too, but my point stands.)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> I understand, Monsieur HPowders, that you are somewhat 'taken' by this composer. On the basis of this enthusiasm alone, I will proceed shortly (within a few weeks) to explore the germ of your passion.


Actually to supersede my previous post, all 12 piano sonatas by Persichetti are masterful.
Enjoy them when you can!


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Shostakovich.
And I'd introduce him to YouTube and take it from there. However firstly (and most important) I'd sit him down and say "Take it easy, forget your worries, relax, and let's have a nice cup of tea."


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

But listening to you then, he wouldn't be Shostakovich and his music would reflect the "new him".
Nice, bur one can't change history.


----------



## Silkenblack (Apr 12, 2013)

I would introduce Sibelius to a writing composing software and let him finish the 8th!


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Chris said:


> A few years ago John Adams was Radio 3's This Weeks Composer. He actually participated in the five programmes. *On one of them he said his interest in established classical music stopped at Haydn*. This annoyed me somewhat as I thought the whole idea of being a classical composer was that you thought of yourself as part of a long tradition.
> 
> John Adams is still alive. So to comply with the terms of the thread I would like to kill him, revive him, then force him to listen to Beethoven thru Shostakovich.


Not talking seriously, I believe, since his music has many declared links with Sibelius, Mahler (Harmonielehre), Schoenberg (Harmonielehre, Chamber Symphony), Ives (My Father Knew Charles Ives) and maybe some others I don't remember now.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

apricissimus said:


> What if my favorite composer is still alive...? Maybe classical music really is dead that it goes without saying that anyone's favorite composer is surely long dead, and further would need an introduction to this new, alien music.
> 
> (Okay, okay, my favorite classical composers are all dead too, but my point stands.)


It's not dead but the music has way less coverage and limelight now, that's why it is less likely your favourite would be from recent times.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2014)

Silkenblack said:


> I would introduce Sibelius to a writing composing software and let him finish the 8th!


Something like Finale or Cakewalk? (There's another one, I think. I can't recall its name offhand.)


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Purcell as he'd have a heart attack when faced with my introduction to today's "pop singing" and then be dead all over again :lol:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

some guy said:


> Something like Finale or Cakewalk? (There's another one, I think. I can't recall its name offhand.)


Surely, you jest: http://www.sibelius.com/


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I went to Persichetti's gravesite, but there was a "do no revive" sign there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2014)

DeepR said:


> Surely, you jest: http://www.sibelius.com/


Indeed I do.

I wasn't sure about Silkenblack's, but mine was definitely a joke. And my oldest son and I tried to do a Debussy joke, too, as well as working in Schubert or Bruckner or some such. But none of those seemed as natural or as funny as the Sibelius one.

(I sure hope Silkenblack comes on and says, "Of course mine was a joke, but I'm not sure about some guy's.)


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

GioCar said:


> Not talking seriously, I believe, since his music has many declared links with Sibelius, Mahler (Harmonielehre), Schoenberg (Harmonielehre, Chamber Symphony), Ives (My Father Knew Charles Ives) and maybe some others I don't remember now.


He cited Wagner as one of the factors in the "epiphany" that led him to his post-minimalist style, along with Beethoven and synthesizers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> But listening to you then, he wouldn't be Shostakovich and his music would reflect the "new him".
> Nice, bur one can't change history.


...but one can revive the dead?


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Well if one could 'revive' the dead lets start with the obvious.
Lets get Franz, Anton and Gustav awake and get them to finish the 'unfinished' ones. We would then have, for good or ill, the composers vision of what they wanted to say.
This of course assumes that 100 years plus, being dead, allows them to wake compos mentis.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My bottled alkaline water is very expensive and I'm not about to waste it dumping it on some skeleton, trying to revive it.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Not my favorite composer, but I've always wondered how Liszt would react to the music of recent years. He nearly broke into atonality and minimalism in his last piano works.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

ZMaine said:


> Hello, just signed up to post this question that I've been thinking about for quite awhile.
> 
> If you could revive your favorite composer, who would it be and how would you introduce them to modern music?


Something like this: Wolfgang Amadeus, meet Paul McCartney.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

How about Pérotin? I'd introduce him to classical music with the words, "You dudes started this."


----------

